# Old car



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Found a photo of my old Ghia. Great old car nearly 50 yrs old now. DVLA website says not taxed since 2006 and not MOT'D.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The Ghia is still a lovely car after all this time


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Who did the Rocco belong to? 8)


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

That was mine too. It was a 1.6 carb model. Also had a GTX 1.8 injection. Always preferred Roccos to the equivalent Golfs, cheaper and you got more car for your money I thought. Would love a MK1 Rocco but you never see them for sale now. My mate had a Bronze Metallic one back in the day. Don't know how much that would be worth now ?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

black9146 said:


> That was mine too. It was a 1.6 carb model. Also had a GTX 1.8 injection. Always preferred Roccos to the equivalent Golfs, cheaper and you got more car for your money I thought. Would love a MK1 Rocco but you never see them for sale now. My mate had a Bronze Metallic one back in the day. Don't know how much that would be worth now ?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

black9146 said:


> My mate had a Bronze Metallic one back in the day. Don't know how much that would be worth now ?


It wasn't a Storm model was it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > My mate had a Bronze Metallic one back in the day. Don't know how much that would be worth now ?
> ...


Seen a bronze storm at inters a few times I wonder if that was the one


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

No, wasn't a Storm, that would be worth loads now. Wouldn't think that there will be many MK1's on the road today let alone any Storm models ?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

The last Mk1 Storm I saw for sale was 10k. That was about 18 months ago.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Just had a look on carsandclassics. There's a nice 1 owner from new, green Mk1 Storm with 70k and FSH for sale £14.950


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> Just had a look on carsandclassics. There's a nice 1 owner from new, green Mk1 Storm with 70k and FSH for sale £14.950


Got a link ?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

If you can tell me how to do a link from my iPhone I'll have a do pal


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Fathomed it! Mk1 Rocco Storm 8)

http://m.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C863546


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> Fathomed it! Mk1 Rocco Storm 8)
> 
> http://m.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C863546


Love that 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too. It does looks a really nice un.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

That is nice :mrgreen:


----------

